

Ask HN: Do you take holidays off? - deet

In the USA, today is a holiday and most people are off work.<p>Like many people on HN (I suspect), I have too much work to do and too little time to do it. So instead of resting, today I am trying to be as productive from home as I normally am from my office. I&#x27;m always unsure whether this a good decision.<p>How do you know whether to take a day off or work instead? What are the factors that influence your decision? And are you working for your normal job, a side project, or a new startup?
======
gregmorton
Day off. I try to focuse on people, friends or family. Not on the fantasy that
I'm special, or doing something that important.

------
arisAlexis
how is this even a question

